# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 18.02 Released - 7th June 2018

## mohamed73

Biggest ever All in One Android Tool  With Basic to Advance Functions Present and Next Generation Tool*   Update # 36  What is New ?  Samsung 
Added Following Samsung Models with the Following Support* *Reset FRP in Download Mode* This function will erase users data
Not supports All binary code(s)*SM-A310F
SM-A310M
SM-A310Y
SM-A310N0
SM-A310X
SM-A320F
SM-A320FL
SM-A320Y
SM-A510K
SM-A510L
SM-A510S
SM-A510F
SM-A510FD
SM-A510M
SM-A510Y
SM-A5100
SM-A520F
SM-A520K
SM-A520L
SM-A520S
SM-A7108
SM-A710F
SM-A710FD
SM-A710L
SM-A710K
SM-A710M
SM-A710S
SM-A710X
SM-A710Y
SM-A7100
SM-A720F (Rev4)
SM-A810F
SM-A810YZ
SM-A9000
SM-A910F
SM-J727V 
SM-J727P
SM-J510F 
SM-J510FN
SM-J510G
SM-J510Y
SM-J510M
SM-J330F
SM-J330G
SM-J701F
SM-J701M
SM-J710F
SM-J710FN
SM-J710M
SM-J710MN
SM-J7108
SM-G390F
SM-G550FY
SM-G570 
SM-G570F
SM-G570Y
SM-G600FY
SM-G610F
SM-G610M
SM-G610Y
SM-G9200
SM-G9208
SM-G9209
SM-G920A
SM-G920AZ
SM-G920F
SM-G920FQ
SM-G920I
SM-G920K
SM-G920L
SM-G920P
SM-G920R4
SM-G920R6
SM-G920R7
SM-G920S
SM-G920T
SM-G920T1
SM-G920V
SM-G920W8
SM-G920X
SM-G9250
SM-G925A
SM-G925F
SM-G925FQ
SM-G925I
SM-G925K
SM-G925L
SM-G925P
SM-G925R4
SM-G925R6
SM-G925R7
SM-G925S
SM-G925T
SM-G925V
SM-G925W8
SM-G925X
SM-G925Z
SM-G9280
SM-G9287
SM-G928A
SM-G928C
SM-G928F
SM-G928G
SM-G928I
SM-G928K
SM-G928L
SM-G928N0
SM-G928P
SM-G928R4
SM-G928S
SM-G928T
SM-G928V
SM-G928W8
SM-G928X
SM-G9300
SM-G9308
SM-G930A
SM-G930AZ
SM-G930F
SM-G930FD
SM-G930K
SM-G930L
SM-G930P
SM-G930R4
SM-G930R7
SM-G930S
SM-G930T
SM-G930T1
SM-G930V
SM-G930W8
SM-G930X
SM-G9350
SM-G935A
SM-G935F
SM-G935FD
SM-G935K
SM-G935L
SM-G935P
SM-G935R4
SM-G935S
SM-G935T
SM-G935V
SM-G935W8
SM-G935X
SM-T820
SM-T825
SM-N9200
SM-N9208
SM-N9209
SM-N920A
SM-N920C
SM-N920CD
SM-N920F
SM-N920G
SM-N920I
SM-N920K
SM-N920L
SM-N920P
SM-N920R4
SM-N920R6
SM-N920R7
SM-N920S
SM-N920T
SM-N920V
SM-N920W8
SM-N920X* *Added Write CERT by UART for the Following Samsung Models**SM-G360P
SM-G530P
SM-G530R4
SM-G530R7
SM-G360V
SM-G800R4
SM-G900P
SM-G900R4
SM-G900R6
SM-G900R7
SM-G900V
SM-N900V
SM-N900P
SM-N900R4
SM-N910P
SM-N910R4
SM-N910V
SM-N915R4
SM-N915P
SM-N915V* *MTK*  *Fixed MTK Device Detection in Flash Mode*  *Read Info. [Flash Mode]* *Reset FRP [Flash Mode]*  *Added Read Pattern [Flash Mode]* Secured boot, Encrypted Userdata and Android version Higher Than 5.x.x is not Supported  *Asus*   *Added Following Asus Models with Following Support* *Reset FRP, Repair IMEI, Format**ZenFone Live L1 ZA550KL
ZenFone V Live V500KL* *10. or D* *Added Following Support for 10. or D* Goto Qualcomm Tab > Select MSM 8917_10. or D Internal Loader*Reset FRP* *Reset All Locks* *Format* *Read Pattern* *Backup Security* *Wipe Security* *Restore Security* *Fixed ZTE Wipe and Backup Security issue.* **  *WARNING : IMEI           Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is    Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone    Back .* *  We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this           Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done  by          using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   D o w n l o a d L i n k  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *    -: Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_LYF LS-5013 MTK 6737M Read Pattern Done   _

----------


## mohamed73

_SM-G610F 7.0 Reset FRP Dowload Mode  _

----------


## aseer1119

جزاك الله خير

----------

